
SSR Framework for Riot.js - nesterow12
https://github.com/nesterow/frontless
======
nickthemagicman
I've always been in love with riot.js. It's take on web components is super
simple and elegant. This looks like another really neat library.

------
sansnomme
This is really cool, congrats on shipping!

